# help ! Setting up new home theatre



## abhishek564 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello everyone , I'm from India . Looking for help for setting up a home theatre . 
Already have one but it's low quality ( both AV). 
Didn't do any research before buying my current setup rather I had gone for something very cheap. 
So now I want to upgrade to a better system . 
Currently I have a Sony HTiB 1000w with inbuilt DVD player ( the sound is not sufficient ) I don't understand one thing when I listen to music on it it sounds amazing ...but for movies I've to put it to full volume to hear the dialogues clearly.
And a sharp projector 5 years old ( max resolution is 575p) 
So basically I now require a 1080p resolution projector and a good home theatre system which can be upgrade able . The present setup is not upgradable it doesn't even have a blu ray player !! PlEase help me how to get started . I've have little idea about all this


----------



## abhishek564 (Jan 22, 2013)

One more thing the room size is 20x13 feet ..dedicated for the home theatre .


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome aboard the HTS,
What is your budget for all this equipment as that will be the deciding factor as to what you can get. Because your in India you probably dont get the same pricing on things either so thats going to ad a bit of a challenge for us.


----------



## abhishek564 (Jan 22, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Hi and welcome aboard the HTS,
> What is your budget for all this equipment as that will be the deciding factor as to what you can get. Because your in India you probably dont get the same pricing on things either so thats going to ad a bit of a challenge for us.



Hello there !
Thanks for that speedy reply .
1 st of all I'm thinking of getting everything from the US as I've a relative there who is coming very soon to India so that's not a problem .
Budget would be 1500 $ for the sound system and another 1000$ for video


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Excellent budget! 
I highly recommend looking at Accessories4less and this Onkyo 709 for a receiver. Do you also need speakers and a sub? This Klipsch WF35 speaker is a fantastic deal


----------



## abhishek564 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes I'll needing speakers and sub .am thinking of 5.1 
Could you tell me how much wattage will be sufficient for the room size 20x13 feet


----------



## abhishek564 (Jan 22, 2013)

My current setup that is - Sony HBiT 1000w is not sufficient 
Have to put it to max volume when watching movies ...but when I listen to music the quality is good and listen to it at 70 % vol.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Those Klipsch speakers Tony suggested are very efficient - the AVR he suggested would be more than capable of driving them to reference level.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its not about watts but how efficient the speakers are. The Klipsch I linked to are very efficient speakers and dont need alot of power to get them to fill a room. I would highly recommend you start with a good 3.1 system so two main speakers, centre and a sub and just build slowly from there. You can use existing speakers for the surround channels for now that you have laying around. This Klipsch WF24 centre channel speaker is a great match to the other speakers I mentioned. For a sub I would seriously look at this SVS PB1000


----------



## abhishek564 (Jan 22, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Its not about watts but how efficient the speakers are. The Klipsch I linked to are very efficient speakers and dont need alot of power to get them to fill a room. I would highly recommend you start with a good 3.1 system so two main speakers, centre and a sub and just build slowly from there. You can use existing speakers for the surround channels for now that you have laying around. This Klipsch WF24 centre channel speaker is a great match to the other speakers I mentioned. For a sub I would seriously look at this SVS PB1000



Okay,
So what role does decibels play in the sound system ..
Is it just the volume level of the speakers ?
And what about frequency ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

decibels is the volume or loudness at a measured distance from the speaker. The frequency response is lows to highs and how dynamic they will be. dont get caught up in the numbers too much as you will just get far too confused we will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## abhishek564 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you sir !
It's good to know that someone is there to help !
What would you say about the Bose acoustimass10 clubbed with an onkyo tx- nr414
I'm getting it for 1300$ . Is it a good deal ? From the Bose website !
And also is Bose any good or is it too overpriced for the sound it offers 
And the setup you suggested would it be better sounding than the bose


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Say no to Bose! They are not by any means good quality have a look here for more details on that subject


----------



## abhishek564 (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh ! Glad I read that post !
Could you suggest some surround speakers


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to the shack! As always Tony with great information


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would stay with Klipsch for the surrounds, but I cant find any on sale at the moment. You could simply go with these here.


----------



## abhishek564 (Jan 22, 2013)

How would this receiver be for the klipsch speakers 
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...y-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html#!specifications


----------



## abhishek564 (Jan 22, 2013)

Got this recommendation through a member here


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 609 is a good option if you need to cut back to save some money. The 709 is a better receiver and offers a better amplification section and Audyssey MultEQ® XT


----------



## abhishek564 (Jan 22, 2013)

What's the difference between Svs pb1000 and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780078
In terms of performance


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The klipsch sub has a lesser size amp and smaller enclosure. Overall output is less as well and the SVS goes deeper (lower).


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I owned the Klipsch sub before upgrading to an SVS. While the Klipsch is an outstanding value and hard to beat in price while on sale you really don't want to skimp here. For most movies at reasonable volume levels it will get the job done. At times I had a problem with port chuffing and when it happened it drove me nuts. I would go with the suggested SVS.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

OP, you are getting good advices here. I strongly suggest you follow them. If you can't get a proper sub, wait. If ,not, you will end up paying more at the end through countless upgrades I can attest to that:doh:


----------



## abhishek564 (Jan 22, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Excellent budget!
> I highly recommend looking at Accessories4less and this Onkyo 709 for a receiver. Do you also need speakers and a sub? This Klipsch WF35 speaker is a fantastic deal


Hi again ! 
Looks like the time has come for me to order the speakers which you recommended ...one more thing I wanted to ask was the difference between klipsch wf-35 and the bowers n Wilkins 684 ...getting it for 550$ each 
Thanks for all the help !


----------

